# Our Buddy B's arrived



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Our Buddy's arrived today, I am absoloutely thrilled with them - they are classic and special editions and are really soft. Thank you so much Dee for organising them :daisy:

We brought the dogs for their first walk with them and they are fabulous, definitely Biggles isn't pulling as much and they are so easy to get on - no over the head like the Puppias and they aren't as restricting either.

The pups just all tore around like they weren't even wearing them-

I have learned that I don't need fancy editions of the belts as they are hardly visible under their fur -

I bought size 3 for Bruno, he wears it on the middle hole, Poppy size 3, she wears it on the smallest hole and Biggles size 6 he wears it on the middle hole.

First - a front view of Poppy and Bruno wearing their Buddys 










Biggles, Bruno and Poppy all wearing their Buddy's










You can glimpse the Buddy's here









Tearing around the garden not feeling restricted at all


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Out walking


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Aww I love the BB's - beautiful. 

And your dogs are gorgeous, lovely to see them! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh wow they all look so cute Jane,may have to get Lily one,so nice to see some pics of the clan


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

They look absolutely adorable! 

I am anxiously awaiting Jaxx's BB. I found one on Amazon for $31 with shipping and taxes for the Natural one I was wanting. Unfortunately, it isn't due to ship until April 25th. I feel like I am getting a present for myself.

Jane your little ones are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jane, you need to post more pics of your crew! They are gorgeous! They look fantastic in the new BB's. Great pics!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Jane, you need to post more pics of your crew! They are gorgeous! They look fantastic in the new BB's. Great pics!!!


I agree! When I saw the pictures my first thought was that we needed to see more of these babies!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they look great!!! love the runnin pics hehehe! that little dog house is adorable outside! :albino:


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Jane your pups are so gorgeous, looks at all that Coat! Your patio is also very beautiful 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful pups! They look great in their buddy belts. I think you patio is pretty too.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I'll be darned, I do believe that's the first time I've ever seen your beautiful pack ... get with the program & keep posting piccies please!

Umm, BB's, did someone mention BB's - darned if I can see them lmao - all that anguish over what colours I wanted to choose and from what I'm seeing, I could've just got all black or brown for the difference it would've made with our long haired darlin's. Sigh, collars, necklaces & now BB's are just a dream for those of us with LH's


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You're right, you can barely see them, but what I can see looks great! I especially like the red one. Good choice! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

It was so exciting to see your gorgeous chis!! We don't get near enough pics of them! Looks like the Buddy Belts work perfectly for them.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jane you don't post enough pics!!! Your babies are cute. And the BBs look good on them. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Jane, it was a treat seeing your darling babies! Love the new BB's!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful! We do need more photos!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay!!! Gorgeous photos. Can't wait for my BB to arrive. Sorry I meant arnies BB to arrive! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're all so beautiful. We don't get enough photos of your gorgeous dogs!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so out of the loop lol

Where can you find them? I really need a new harness for Venus  Those look wonderful on your pups!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oohhh I love their new BB's, your doggies are so gorgeous!!! I hope you like them!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Those look soo good. I cant wait for mine to get here. You got yours really quick.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Those look soo good. I cant wait for mine to get here. You got yours really quick.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just got notice from Amazon that Jaxx's BB is going to be here tomorrow! I am so excited


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I just got notice from Amazon that Jaxx's BB is going to be here tomorrow! I am so excited
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yayayayay! Post pics please!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Yayayayay! Post pics please!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Will do! I really hope it fits


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I just got notice from Amazon that Jaxx's BB is going to be here tomorrow! I am so excited
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't wait to see! You got the natural one, right? I just ordered Odie's the other day but I think it might be awhile.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Can't wait to see! You got the natural one, right? I just ordered Odie's the other day but I think it might be awhile.


Yep I got the natural one. 
Amazon said it wasn't going to ship until the 18th to the 25th. It shipped out today though and said it would be here tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anikalabreee (Apr 6, 2013)

What are these harnesses called? They look great! I tried searching on Amazon but I think I have the wrong name for them


----------

